# Modified Rapala



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Not sure if everyone knows about this and I’m the last to figure it out but here it is. I saw a video on YouTube suggesting removing the treble hooks and rings and replace them with a single straight hook on the rear. This appealed to me as the treble hooks can really tear up a fish making a clean release difficult. So I tried it and needless to say it worked like a charm. Sure I missed some hits but what I did land was a breeze to release with almost no damage.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If releasing with no damage is the goal, why not just remove the hooks completely?


----------

